# Robusteres Gamingnotebook 16" z.b. ASUS G60VX-JX128V?



## Speedport (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum.   Hoffe ihr könnt mir  helfen 

Ich möchte mir auch ein neues Notebook kaufen 
Habe  jetzt ferienarbeit gemacht und bin jetzt auch maximal auf 1000€

Ich  forste mich schon 2 Wochen durch diverse Testberichte und soo aber komm  da nicht soo viel weiter...

Ich suche ein 16" Notebook zum  Spielen...
Muss es sehr oft durch die Schule mitnehmen da ich zwischen  Mutter und Vater und Freunden hin und her pendele ... 
mir sagen viele is  soll einen richtigen Pc nehmen aber ich bin eben öfters woanders.
Deswegen  suche ich ein etwas Robusteres Notebook.
 Das Gewicht und Akku wäre mir auch  noch egal.
 Es sollte nur eben robust sein mehr als nur 2 jahre halten  und mich auf LAN-Partys gut vertreten^^

Ich hatte an einem G60VJ  mit I7 über legt aber die 1300€ bekomme ich einfach nicht zusammen.

Ich  habe mir bei Medimarkt das G60 auch schon angeschaut und habe es als  sehr robust empfunden.Auch tastatur und Look fand ich sehr ansprechend.

-----ASUS  G60VX-JX128V------
Ich habe ein paar fragen zu dem 999€ parket.
-Wie  ist das mit dem DDR2 speicher ? ist der Akzeptabel?
-Es soll ja auch  nur 1. Festplatte haben?
-Kommt die GTX voll auf ihr Kosten?
-Das  Motherbard müsste doch auch ein anders sein als beim I7 und DDR3  speicher?
Ist das trotzdem nicht veraltet und mit alten Kompunenten  ausgestattet?
-Und Würdet ihr immernoch empfelen ein CoreDuo zukaufen  wo die neuen I-Prozessoren auf dem Markt sind?

Das neue Medion  x7811 habe ich endeckt aber was man drüber liest trägt nicht zu meiner  Kaufentscheidung bei.

Dann habe ich noch das ASUS X64JA-JX088V  aber ich finde es auch nicht so ansprchend.

Ein Sony ist in  Spielen inakzeptabel oder? Die sahen gut und Robust aus 

Es  ist viel geld und ich möchte auch nich in 2Jahren dann direckt wieder  ein neues NB holen.

Vielen dank .. 

Speedy

PS: Was ist mit dem MSI?   ___ MsI GT640-i7247W7P

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...si+gt640+i7247w7p+incl+tomb+raider+underworld


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2010)

Ist das Asus genau der hier: ASUS G60VX-JX128V (90NV3A1F42551VLC351) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ?

Der wäre besser als das MSI. Das MSI hat zwar ne bessere CPU, aber für "nur" eine GTX 260 reicht der T9600 des Asus mehr als aus, den Vorteil der GTX 260 gegenüber der nur 250m im MSI gleicht die bessere CPU im MSI nicht aus. Ein Quadcore für eine GTX 260 ist nur bei wenigen Spielen wirklich sinnvoll, im Schnitt bist aber besser bedient mit nem guten Dualcore + GTX 260 als mit dem core-i quadcore + nur einer 250m.

Dir muss daher aber auch klar sein, dass eine mobile GTX 260 nicht so gut ist wie eine für desktopPCs - d.h. sogar IN 2 jahren die dann noch neuen Spiele spielen können, das wird wohl nix.

Für das Budget wirst Du aber wohl aktuell keine bessere Grafikkarte und auch kein stärkeres Notebook finden. Dir muss dann halt klar sein, dass ein gleichteures notebook mit einer viel schlechteren Leistung vermutlich auch viel robuster ist - sonst "srüften" officenotebooks ja auch nur maximal 500€ kosten   Aber klapprig und auseinanderfallen wird es auch nicht sein. 


Ach ja: DDR2 oder 3 macht da so gut wie nix aus. Wenn es um das RAm der Graka ginge, wäre es was anderes, aber bei dem "normalen" RAM isses echt egal, ähnlich wie bei DesktopPCs.


----------



## Speedport (13. April 2010)

schonmal danke.. 

Jop das ist es..

Das heißt jetzt das es für nen 1000 eins der besten is trotz des veralterten DDR2 Speich und Dualcore?

Qualitativ ist es auch ok?

Ist das "ASUS X64JA-JX088V" eine Altanative?

oder ist das G60 eine Ecke besser?

Speedy Danke...


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2010)

Das X64 ist "moderner", aber die Grafikkarte ist halt deutlich schlechter als eine GTX 260. Einen genauen Test der beiden Modelle hab ich nicht, aber allgemein is die 260er halt bei ähnlicher CPU gut 20% besser. Wenn die CPU nun, wie hier, sehr gut ist, sind es dann halt trotzdem sicher noch 10-15% - bezogen auf Spiele natürlich.


----------



## Pixelplanet (14. April 2010)

also wenn du im moment 1000€ ausgeben willst dann würde ich nicht 2 mal überlegeung und hier zugreifen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ion-akoya-x7811-hd5870m-i7-720qm-999-a-2.html

mehr leistung gibts nicht fürs geld ist zwar etwas größer aber die preis/leistung ist absolut unschlagbar


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2010)

jo, die Daten sind echt gut ^^


----------



## Speedport (14. April 2010)

Hey,
 Ich habe schon viel über das Medion gelesen soo toll soll es auch nicht sein...
Link ---  Tests - Medion Akoya X7811 - High-End-Schnäppchen von Medion auf notebookjournal.de

Es soll Sonst eben eher noname sachen beherbergen...
Und ich brauch halt etwas robusteres..
Aber danke..


----------



## schneiderbernd (15. April 2010)

Speedport schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich habe schon viel über das Medion gelesen soo toll soll es auch nicht sein...
> Link ---  Tests - Medion Akoya X7811 - High-End-Schnäppchen von Medion auf notebookjournal.de
> 
> ...


wie bitte? was erwartest Du denn noch für Sachen für einen Preis von 999€?????..und wie was robusteres???...


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. April 2010)

was alle immer mit was Robusteres haben frage ich mich auch immer...

wer sich heute ein notebook kauft sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein das es fast ausschließlich aus plastik besteht und fast jedes Teil in China gefertigt wird 

egal ob Medion oder Alienware heute gibt es fast keine Elektronik mehr die nicht aus China kommt


----------



## rebel4life (16. April 2010)

Ja und?

Es gibt aber auch Qualitätsunterschiede, da stell ich dir mal ein ThinkPad X200 und ein One/Acer/Asus Teil hin und dann wirst du mit verbundenen Augen allein schon durch das Schreiben auf der Tastatur den Unterschied merken, genauso wie bei dem Gehäuse, denn das ist zwar aus Plastik, aber auch da gibt es Unterschiede...

Für unterwegs ist ein Spielelaptop nicht zu empfehlen, dann doch lieber nen Desktop PC und ein kleines und leichtes Laptop.


----------

